

Python, Ruby, Perl, PHP Job Trends - ekm2
http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=python%2Cruby%2Cperl%2Cphp&relative=1&relative=1

======
sologoub
Although if you switch to "Absolute" it's not as impressive looking - Ruby is
still at the bottom, with Perl leading.
[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends/python%2Cruby%2Cperl%2Cphp.h...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends/python%2Cruby%2Cperl%2Cphp.html)

